# Looking for or to buy an adult female red devil cichlid



## eagle (Oct 19, 2010)

I am looking for a female adult red devil if there is anyone that can help me out please,or will sell at a reasonable price.i have an adult that wants some companion.Thanks to all and especially the person who can help me


----------

